# *new* Olight H25 Wave



## kj75 (Sep 30, 2014)

*new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*

New released impressive headlight...


----------



## kj2 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*

3x XM-L2 headlamp... :twothumbs
Not so into headlamps since I bought the Wizard Pro (that thing is better than all others that I've  )
but this might do it


----------



## mobi (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*

Sweet.

You swipe your hand in front of the light to turn it on and off and to select modes. Plus neutral white.

My Zebra harem may have to share the headlamp veld with a newcomer.

I visited the Olightworld website. The H25 is there, but not the H35.


----------



## docdb (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*

I ordered one last night through Battery Junction, delivery expected 10/20
Don


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*

I ordered one tonight through BJ, now a 4-14 day wait.


----------



## NightVox (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*



SureAddicted said:


> I ordered one tonight through BJ, now a 4-14 day wait.



I ordered it thru BatJunc on Oct/10/2014 every week customer service rep tells me.It's back order and will ship it next week. Anybody else having issue getting this light??? there was nothing mention on their web when i ordered.


----------



## feifei (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*

oh,1500 lumens,impressive Olight headlamp


----------



## dc38 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*

That must get pretty uncomfortable pretty quickly...


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*



SureAddicted said:


> I ordered one tonight through BJ, now a 4-14 day wait.



I cancelled my order the folowing day that I ordered it, I got a message from BJ stating that it was going to be a bit of a wait.
I bought mine elsewhere, it was also roughly $65 cheaper.
Have been messing around with it for the past week.
The main reason why I cancelled my order is because of your reason, there was no mention on the site about the back order.



dc38 said:


> That must get pretty uncomfortable pretty quickly...



In what way do you think that it will be uncomfy?
If anything, having the battery pack off the headband makes it much comfier.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*

I"m not sure what previous models are like, ie whether or not the H25 has a reflector or an optic as well or clear or diffused lens.
The H35 is sort of like a miniature SR Mini.
From what I can see, both share the same optics and diffused lens.
I cannot fault this headlamp, solid materials and construction.
If there's one area Olight can improve on this headlamp, is the UI.
It's actually pathetic, and I really don't understand it given the price and features of this headlamp. It's a bit of a letdown.
Had Olight implemented the UI from say the "Baton" series, then IMM this headlamp would of been perfect. Maybe the next iteration.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*

double


----------



## VKruger (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*

Is the beam as narrow as the H25? I'm looking for a bigger hot spot and don't need as much throw.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*



SureAddicted said:


> In what way do you think that it will be uncomfy?
> If anything, having the battery pack off the headband makes it much comfier.



The heat generated by the 1500 lumens


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: new: Olight H35 Wave: max. 1500 lumens, 3 x XM-L2 led*



dc38 said:


> The heat generated by the 1500 lumens



It doesn't work that way. The metal body of the headlamp isn't presesd up against your forehead.
You can get Lupine headlamps that go up to 4500 lumens.


----------

